# Cavitation Plate repair on outboard



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Several years ago, during the Brown Blast, several of us hit the dredge pipe on our way out during the start of the event. I was one of them. It damaged the cavitation plate to my outboard.










I have ran the engine with no real issues except that I get a huge amount of spay when on plane, something I really need to solve.

So, I am considering a no weld repair, I really don't want to disassemble the entire lower unit and change out all the oil and gear lube. I'm thinking along the line of JB weld or some other type product that I can apply and build up the area to be repaired and then grind it into shape. If this is a viable solution, how would you go about it? Will it hold? Is there a better solution to this type of repair?

I will send it out to be welded but only as a last resort. I am trying to minimize the down time for the boat as we use it almost 3-4 times a week. I there a commercial cavitation plate that is available?

Suggestions?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

You could cut a piece aluminum plate to the same shape and graft it to the existing plate with some nuts and bolts.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

junkman said:


> You could cut a piece aluminum plate to the same shape and graft it to the existing plate with some nuts and bolts.


I'll weld it before I do that only because I think that the protruding bolts would still cause spray. I believe you really need that smooth surface to eliminate the spray. Keep in mind I run 50mph in this boat. An unsmooth surface would cause spray IMO


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Many years ago ('89 or 90) I had a broken skeg replaced/welded. I don't remember if I took it to a boat shop or a regular welder (l think a welder). I do remember that they didn't take it apart. Call around and see if it can be done.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Well after looking at this from all directions, even looking a creating aluminum donor pieces, anything short of welding this is just going to create a problem in the long run. After talking with my weld shop, because they weld aluminum to over 1400 degrees, it looks like I need to drain the lube, disassemble the lower unit and take it into him. The good thing is that the turn around time is one day.

So.......I think that is the best way to go for a permanent fix.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Well on a positive note...it's probably time to replace the impeller anyway.


----------

